# Enduro-Rennen 2018



## Twenty-1 (17. November 2017)

*Januar:*
21.01. – KOM by SUPERNATURAL - Dolceacqua, Italien (U100ET #1)

*Februar:*
-

*März:*
18.03. – GoEnduro 4Fun, Gorizia (Ita) by U.C. Caprivesi (SloE4F #1)
25.03. – Kamplc Enduro, Ajdovščina (Slo) by DK Kampelc (SloE #1)
24.-25.03. – Lo Barnechea, Chile (EWS #1)
24.-25.03. – Anhee, Belgien (AMC #1)
31.03.-01.04. – Manizales, Colombia (EWS #2)

*April:*
08.04. – Papa’s Trail Duro – Rendeux, Belgien (BEC # 1)
08.04. – 7th Enduro 3 Camini, Trieste (Ita) by A.S.D. 360 MTB (SloE4F #2)
14.-15.04. – Göteborg, Schweden (ESS #1)
14.-15.04. – Laggan Wolftrax, Schottland (SES #1)
21.-22.04. – Millau, Frankreich (AMC #2)
22.04. – Raon l’Etape, Frankreich (CET #1)
22.04. – San Remo, Italien (SE #1)
28.-29.04. – Innerleithen, UK (GES #1)
28.-01.05. – Bike Festival - Riva, Italien (SchooES #1) https://riva.bike-festival.de/enduro/allgemeine-info/
29.04. – ENDURO MONDRAKER DU LOUP DU BOIS NOIR - Breil-sur-Roya/Alpes-Maritimes, Frankreich (U100ET #2)
29.04. – Enduro du Lion - Belfort, Frankreich http://endurodulion.com/

*Mai:*
05.05. – Legenduro Amblève – Remouchamps, Belgien (BEC # 2)
05.05. – Enduro Krokar, Dobrna (Slo) by KD Krokar (SloE #2)
05.-06.05. – t.b.a. (TT #1)
06.05. – BEVERALLY1 TURINI-MOULINET - Moulinet/Alpes-Maritimes, Frankreich (U100ET #3)
10.-11.05. – Vallåsen, Schweden (ESS #2)
12.-13.05. – Winterberg/ Sauerland (E1 #1)
12.-13.05. – Olargues - Montagnes du Caroux, France (EWS #3)
13.05. – Golovec Trails, Ljubljana (Slo) by Golovec trails (SloE4F #3)
19.-20.05. – Enduro Race Kouty, Tchechien (CES #1)
19.-20.05. – Innerleithen, Schottland (SES #2)
19.-21.05. – Bike Festival, Willingen (SottES #2) https://willingen.bike-festival.de/enduro/allgemeine-info/
20.05. – Sainte Marie aux Mines, Frankreich (CET #2)
25.-27.05. – Latsch/Vinschgau (Südtirol), Italien (TT #2)
25.-27.05. – Kálnica, Slovakei (CEE #1) https://www.bikefest.sk/en
26.05. – t.b.a. , Belgien (BEC # 3)
26.05. – Poseka FunEnduro, Ravne na Koroškem (Slo) by ZKSTM Ravne na Koroškem (SloE4F #4)
26.-27.05. – t.b.a., UK (GES #2)
26.-27.05. – Raon L’Étape/Vosges, Frankreich (FFC #1)
27.05. – Calestano, Italien (SE #2)

*Juni:*
01.-02.06 – Bielsko-Biała, Polen (CEE #2) http://endurotrails.pl/en/
08.-10.06 – Enduro Race Dolomiti Paganella, Paganella/Italien (PM auf mtb-news.de)
09.-10.06. – Roßbach/ Biebergemünd (E1 #2)
09.-10.06. – Enduro Race Kliny, Tchechien (CES #2)
10.06. – ENDURO MONDRAKER DE ROUBION - Roubion/Alpes-Maritimes, Frankreich (U100ET #4)
15.-17.06. – Schnitzeljagd -  Ötztal/Sölden, Österreich
16.-17.06. – Breitenbrunn/Erzgebirge (TT #3)
16.-17.06. – Ae, Schottland (SES #3)
16.-17.06. – Valnord, Andorra (MAXI #1)
17.06. – Merjasec Enduro, Ruše (Slo) by ŠD NLP (SloE #3)
17.06. – Muhlbach sur Bruche, Frankreich (CET #3)
23.06. – Mad East Enduro, Hermsdorf / Erzgebirge (https://www.madcross.de/ / Anmeldung: https://www.madeast-registration.madcross.de/)
23.06. – Enduro des Hautes Fagnes - Malmedy, Belgien (BEC # 4)
23.-24.06. – Sankt Radegund bei Graz, Österreich (CEE #3) http://enduro-gradec.at/
23.-24.06. – Canazei, Italien (ECES #1)
23.-24.06. – Val d’Allos/Alpes de Haute-Provence, Frankreich (FFC #2)
23.-24.06. – t.b.a., UK (GES #3)
24.06. – Canazei, Italien (SE #3)
30.06.-01.07. – Petzen - Jamnica, Austria/Slovenia (EWS #4)
30.06.-01.07. – Östersund, Schweden (ESS #3)

*Juli:*
02.-08.07. – Megavalanche, Alpe d'Huez, Frankreich (http://www.ucc-sportevent.com/en/megavalanche-alpe-dhuez-en/)
07.-08.07. – Wildschönau/ Tirol (E1 #3)
21.-22.07. – La Thuile, Italy (EWS #5)
28.-29.07. – Les Orres/Hautes Alpes, Frankreich (FFC #3)
28.-29.07. – Dunoon, Schottland (SES #4)
28.-29.07. – Les Orres, Frankreich (ECES #2)
28.-29.07. – Cervinia, Italien (MAXI #2)
*
August:*
03.-05.08. – Flims/Laax, Schweiz (TT #4)
04.-05.08. – Wipperfürth (E1 #4)
04.-05.08. – Falun, Schweden (ESS #4)
04.-05.08. – Enduro Race Zadov, Tchechien (CES #3)
05.08. – Matadown, Vernasso (Ita) by Vallimpiadi (SloE4F #5)
11.-12.08. – Deutsche Meisterschaften Enduro DM, Rabeneck (http://www.racement.com/de/Rennen/2018/END/Rabenberg)
12.08. – Whister, Canada (EWS #6)
18.-19.08. – Val d’Isère/Savoie, Frankreich (FFC #4)
24.-26.08. – 3Länder Enduro-Race powered by ALUTECH – Österreich/Südtirol/Schweiz (http://3laenderenduro.com/)
25.-26.08. – t.b.a., UK (GES #4)
25.-26.08. – Enduro Race Moravka, Tchechien (CES #4)
26.08. – Enduro Krvavec 2018, Krvavec (Slo) by ŠD BAM.Bi (SloE #4)
31.08-02.09. – Bike Festival - Saalfelden Leogang, Österreich (ScottES #3) https://leogang.bike-festival.de/enduro/allgemeine-info/

*September:*
01.-02.09. – Ochsenkopf/ Fleckl (E1 #5)
02.09. – Priero, Italien (SE #4)
08.09. – Grand Raid Godefroy Enduro – Bouillon, Belgien (BEC # 5)
08.09. – Trnduro, Reka (Cro) by BBK Team Rodeo (SloE4F #6)
09.09. – Saint-Dié des Vosges, Frankreich (CET #4)
14.-16.09. – Kronplatz/Südtirol, Italien (TT #5)
15.09. – Zermatt, Schweiz (ECES #3)
15.-16.09. – Špičák, Tschechien (CEE #4) https://enduroserie.cz/en/zavody-enduro/detail/528
15.-16.09. – Aschau i.Ch. (E1 #6)
15.-16.09. – Loudenvielle, Vallée du Louron/Haute-Pyrénées, Frankreich (FFC #5)
15.-16.09. – Dyfi, UK (GES #5)
15.-16.09. – Gesunda, Schweden (ESS #5)
15.-16.09. – Enduro Race Spicak, Tchechien (CES #5)
15.-16.09. – Pitfichie, Schottland (SES #5)
15.-16.09. – Pyrenäen, Frankreich (MAXI #3)
16.09. – Enduro de la Lesse - Daverdisse, Belgien (BEC # 6)
16.09. – Technical Enduro Race, Thalheim/Erzgebirge https://www.technical-enduro-race.de/
22.-23.09. – Ainsa - Sobrarbe, Spain (EWS #7)
29.-30.09. – Finale Ligure, Italy (EWS #7)

*Oktober:*
06.-07.10. – Enduro Race Jested, Tschechien (CES #6)
13.10. – Nevis Range/Fort William, Schottland (SES #6)
13.-14.10. – Fort William, Schottland (ECES #4)
14.10. – Enduro Grozni, Grožnjan (Cro) by BBK Grožnjan (SloE #5)
20.-21.10. – Treuchtlingen (CEE #5)
21.10. – ENDURO MONDRAKER DES MERVEILLES - Tende/Alpes-Maritimes, Frankreich (U100ET #5)

*November:*
03.-04.11. – Kinlochleven Enduro, Schottland  (http://www.nofussevents.co.uk/events/kinlochleven-enduro-2018-november-3)
04.11. – BEVERALLY2 SOSPEL - Sospel/Alpes-Maritimes, Frankreich (U100ET #6)

*Dezember:*
-

_______________________________________________________________________

*Legende:*

*AMC - Moondraker All-Mountain Challenge*
Kleine Rennserie mit zwei Terminen in Belgien und Frankreich mit einer Mischung aus Enduro und Cross-Country. Jede Veranstaltung geht über zwei Tage.
http://www.all-mountainchallenge.com/

*BEC - Belgian Enduro Cup:* Neue Belgische Serie, aus Westdeutschland gut zu erreichen. 1-Tagerennen, entspannte Atmosphäre, mittleres Niveau, auch für Rennanfänger geeignet.
www.endurocup.be

*CEE - Central European Enduro Serie*
https://europeanenduro.com/

*CES - Ceska Enduro Serie:*
https://www.enduroserie.cz/en/clanky-enduro/news/11607-ceska-enduro-serie-2018-zna-sve-terminy

*CET - Cannondale Enduro-Tour:* powered by SRAM - Französische Serie, die auch in Deutschland sehr beliebt ist.
www.cannondale-endurotour.com/de

*E1 - Enduro One: *Enduro One steht für innvoative Rennen im Mountainbike Enduro-Format. Die lizenfreien Veranstaltungen sind offen für alle. Einen spannenden und gleichzeitig fairen Wettkampf garantieren die verschiedenen Wertungsklassen. Neben der Einteilung nach Alter, Geschelcht und Fahrerfahrung ist auch eine Klasse für E-Bikes ausgeschrieben. Serienstarter profitieren von exklusiven Vorteilen. Bei Enduro One geht es um unkomplizierten und innovativen Fahrspaß für Jedermann.
www.enduro-one.com

*ECES - European Continental Enduro Series*
Neue Continental-Serie von den Machern der EWS
http://www.enduroworldseries.com/continental-enduro-series

*ESC - Enduro Superplastic Cup:* (ehemals Enduro Easyphone Cup) Belgische Serie, aus Westdeutschland gut zu erreichen. 1-Tagerennen, entspannte Atmosphäre, mittleres Niveau, auch für Rennanfänger geeignet. Gute Gelegenheit, Martin Maes aus nächster Nähe zu betrachten.
www.vtt-patricmaes.be/competitions

*ESS - Enduro Sweden Series:*
https://www.enduroswedenseries.se/

*EWS - Enduro World Series*: Die erste Liga im MTB-Enduro, die härtesten Rennen, das höchste Niveau. Kürt am Ende der Saison den MTB-Weltmeister. Dennoch kann jeder mitfahren (Lizenz Kaufen & frühzeitig um Platz bewerben). Unterschiedliches Reglement je nach Austragungsort.
www.enduroworldseries.com

*FFC - Enduro Series Coupe de France FFC:*
www.pinkbike.com/news/french-enduro-series-2017.html
http://www.endurotribe.com/2017/10/enduro-series-coupe-de-france-ffc-calendrier-2018/
*
GES - UK Gravity Enduro Series:*
www.wideopenmountainbike.com/2017/08/2018-uk-gravity-enduro-series-provisional-dates-2-confirmed-venues

*MAXI - Maxiavalanche Europe Cup*
http://www.ucc-sportevent.com/en/maxiavalanche-2/

*SE - Super Enduro MTB:* Italienische Enduro Serie, die auch in Deutschland sehr beliebt ist. Nach einem Jahr Pause ist sie wieder zurück!
www.superenduromtb.com

*ScottES - Scott Enduro Serie*
Serie aus den 3 Enduro-Rennen bei den Bike-Festivals.

*SES - Scottish Enduro Series*
It is a mission of the Scottish Enduro Series to seek out outstanding new venues and to increase the knowledge of great riding locations throughout Scotland.
http://www.nofussevents.co.uk/scottish-enduro-series

*SloE / SloE4F - SloEnduro / SloEnduro 4Fun Series* - Slowenische Enduro-Serie mit insgesamt 16 Stops in 5 Ländern!
www.sloenduro.com/?lang=en

*TP - Trans Provence:* Etappenrennen auf Profiniveau von Embrun durch die Provence bis Menton
www.trans-provence.com

*TT - Trailtrophy:* erie im deutschsprachigen Raum, Rennen mit viel Betreuung in sehr entspannter Atmosphäre und meist flowigen Strecken. Gut für Anfänger geeignet.
www.trailtrophy.eu

*U100ET - Urge 1001 Enduro Tour:*
http://www.1001sentiers.fr/competitions/urge1001endurotour/


----------



## JDEM (18. November 2017)

Super, dass du das wieder übernimmst, steckt ganz schön Arbeit hinter! 

http://www.vojomag.com/news/exclu-voici-calendrier-belgian-enduro-cup-2018/

*Calendrier Belgian Enduro Cup 2018*
08 avril – Papa’s Trail Duro – Rendeux
05 mai – Legenduro Amblève – Remouchamps
26 mai – Manche surprise
23 juin – Enduro des Hautes Fagnes – Malmedy
08 septembre – Grand Raid Godefroy Enduro – Bouillon
16 septembre – Enduro de la Lesse – Daverdisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (21. November 2017)

*Enduro Series Coupe de France FFC:*

Sehr hohes Niveau, aber geile Trails und top Orga.

26/27 Mai – Raon L’Étape (Vosges)
23/24 Juni – Val d’Allos (Alpes de Haute-Provence)
28/29 Juli – Les Orres (Hautes Alpes)
18/19 August – Val d’Isère (Savoie)
15/16 September – Loudenvielle, Vallée du Louron (Haute-Pyrénées)
Quelle: http://www.endurotribe.com/2017/10/enduro-series-coupe-de-france-ffc-calendrier-2018/


----------



## henamysvn (27. November 2017)

15/16 September – Loudenvielle, Vallée du Louron (Haute-Pyrénées)


----------



## Twenty-1 (28. November 2017)

henamysvn schrieb:


> 15/16 September – Loudenvielle, Vallée du Louron (Haute-Pyrénées)



Steht schon im Kalender, aber danke.


----------



## onkel_c (30. November 2017)

Enduro 1 würde ich nicht mehr als *neue* Serie bezeichnen. Ist wohl mittlerweile eher etabliert.

Das nur am Rande ...


----------



## Twenty-1 (30. November 2017)

onkel_c schrieb:


> Enduro 1 würde ich nicht mehr als *neue* Serie bezeichnen. Ist wohl mittlerweile eher etabliert.
> 
> Das nur am Rande ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Sowas passiert, wenn man die Side-Infos vom Vorjahr ungeprüft einfach so übernimmt.


----------



## JDEM (30. November 2017)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Sowas passiert, wenn man die Side-Infos vom Vorjahr ungeprüft einfach so übernimmt.



Haha, die vom Vorjahr hab ich übrigens vom Vorvorjahr übernommen


----------



## MantaHai (30. November 2017)

*Urge 1001 Enduro *

21 Januar 2018 
*KOM by SUPERNATURAL*
DOLCEACQUA (ITALIE) | SUPERNATURAL

29 April 2018 
*ENDURO MONDRAKER DU LOUP DU BOIS NOIR*
BREIL-SUR-ROYA (ALPES-MARITIMES) | VC BREIL

6 Mai 2018
*BEVERALLY1 TURINI-MOULINET*
MOULINET (ALPES-MARITIMES) | SOSPEL MTB

10 Juni
*ENDURO MONDRAKER DE ROUBION*
ROUBION (ALPES-MARITIMES) | C. TABART, MTB ROUBION, VTT BAR SUR LOUP

21 Oktober 2018 
*ENDURO MONDRAKER DES MERVEILLES*
TENDE (ALPES-MARITIMES) | VTT HAUTE ROYA

4 November 2018 
*BEVERALLY2 SOSPEL*
SOSPEL (ALPES-MARITIMES) | SOSPEL MTB


----------



## Twenty-1 (1. Dezember 2017)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Haha, die vom Vorjahr hab ich übrigens vom Vorvorjahr übernommen



Also scheint das Original dann doch von mir zu sein.


----------



## Twenty-1 (1. Dezember 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> *Urge 1001 Enduro *
> 
> Danke, ist jetzt drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. Dezember 2017)

https://www.enduroserie.cz/en/clanky-enduro/news/11607-ceska-enduro-serie-2018-zna-sve-terminy


----------



## Twenty-1 (8. Dezember 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> https://www.enduroserie.cz/en/clanky-enduro/news/11607-ceska-enduro-serie-2018-zna-sve-terminy



#done


----------



## simplesaiman (10. Dezember 2017)

Megavalanche Alpe d'huez 2.07. - 8.07.

Schnitzeljagd Sölden 16.06. (falls das als Enduro-Rennen durchgeht)


----------



## Twenty-1 (12. Dezember 2017)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> Megavalanche Alpe d'huez 2.07. - 8.07.
> 
> Schnitzeljagd Sölden 16.06. (falls das als Enduro-Rennen durchgeht)



Ich hatte die "Bedenken" eher andersrum, habe aber mal beide Rennen aufgenommen.


----------



## maxvader6 (15. Dezember 2017)

Wird eswohl wieder eine Ausgabe des Wartburg Enduro Rennens geben?


----------



## oudiaou (16. Dezember 2017)

Scottish Enduro Series:
14ter/15ter April 2018 - Laggan Wolftrax
19ter/20ter Mai 2018 - Innerleithen
16ter/17ter Juni 2018 - Ae
28ter/29ter Juli 2018 - Dunoon
15ter/16ter September 2018 - Pitfichie
13ter Oktober 2018 - Nevis Range/Fort William

http://www.nofussevents.co.uk/scottish-enduro-series

Dann gibts noch:
3ter/4ter November 2018 - Kinlochleven Enduro
http://www.nofussevents.co.uk/events/kinlochleven-enduro-2018-november-3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (17. Dezember 2017)

oudiaou schrieb:


> Scottish Enduro Series:



#done


----------



## oudiaou (19. Dezember 2017)

Und noch mehr: Die Daten der Sweden Enduro Series wurden jetzt veröffentlicht. Hat jemand Interesse in Göteborg teilzunehmen?

14-15 April: Göteborg
10-11 Mai: Vallåsen
30 Juni/1 Juli: Östersund
4-5 August: Falun
15-16 September: Gesunda

https://www.enduroswedenseries.se


----------



## MantaHai (20. Dezember 2017)

Hier gibts nen Kalender zu den französischen Rennen; allerdings ist er noch nicht für 2018 aktualisiert worden.

http://www.endurotribe.com/calendrier-des-epreuves-enduro-vtt/


----------



## MantaHai (21. Dezember 2017)

Die beste Serie ist endlich draußen:

http://www.endurotribe.com/2017/12/cannondale-enduro-tour-voici-dates-2018/


22 April in *Raon l’Etape*
20 Mai in *Sainte Marie aux Mines*
17 Juni in *Muhlbach sur Bruche*
9 September in *Saint-Dié des Vosges*


----------



## Twenty-1 (23. Dezember 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Die beste Serie ist endlich draußen:
> 
> http://www.endurotribe.com/2017/12/cannondale-enduro-tour-voici-dates-2018/
> 
> ...


 
... jetzt auch drin.


----------



## MantaHai (29. Dezember 2017)

Superenduro ist draußen:


----------



## Twenty-1 (29. Dezember 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Superenduro ist draußen:



#done


----------



## Twenty-1 (29. Dezember 2017)

*BEC - Belgian Enduro Cup: *REGISTRATION FOR 2018 SEASON ARE NOT OPENED. YOU WILL BE INFORM HERE (http://www.endurocup.be/0130/fr/4/Inscriptions) ON 21/01/2018 WITH ALL THE LINKS.


----------



## claire (2. Januar 2018)

3-Länder-Enduro Race

24-26.08.2018


----------



## mw.dd (3. Januar 2018)

DM 11./12.8.18 Rabenberg
http://www.racement.com/de/Rennen/2018/END/Rabenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (6. Januar 2018)

https://sky2trail.com

Race Date:  *Sat 30th June – Mon 2nd July 2018 *
Location: Les Arcs, Savoie, France (Race HQ: Bourg St Maurice).
ENDURO2 - DAVOS KLOSTERS, Schweiz
2ND EDITION VOM 20. - 23.09. 2018


----------



## JDEM (11. Januar 2018)

In Slowenien und rundherum gibt es nächstes Jahr auch ein paar Rennen:

*2018 SloEnduro and 4Fun calendar*
March 18th – 4Fun1: GoEnduro 4Fun, Gorizia (Ita) by U.C. Caprivesi

March 25th – SloEnduro 1: Kamplc Enduro, Ajdovščina (Slo) by DK Kampelc

April 8th – 4Fun 2: 7th Enduro 3 Camini, Trieste (Ita) by A.S.D. 360 MTB

May 5th – SloEnduro 2: Enduro Krokar, Dobrna (Slo) by KD Krokar

May 13th – 4Fun 3: Golovec Trails, Ljubljana (Slo) by Golovec trails

May 26th – 4Fun 4: Poseka FunEnduro, Ravne na Koroškem (Slo) by ZKSTM Ravne na Koroškem

June 17th – SloEnduro 3: Merjasec Enduro, Ruše (Slo) by ŠD NLP

August 5th – 4Fun 5: Matadown, Vernasso (Ita) by Vallimpiadi

August 26th – SloEnduro 4: Enduro Krvavec 2018, Krvavec (Slo) by ŠD BAM.Bi

September 8th – 4Fun 6: Trnduro, Reka (Cro) by BBK Team Rodeo

October 14th – SloEnduro 5: Enduro Grozni, Grožnjan (Cro) by BBK Grožnjan

http://www.sloenduro.com/5-times-sloenduro-and-6-times-4fun-in-2018/?lang=en


----------



## Twenty-1 (11. Januar 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> In Slowenien und rundherum gibt es nächstes Jahr auch ein paar Rennen:



Alles jetzt auf dem aktuellen Stand (auch die vorherigen Termine).


----------



## decay (15. Januar 2018)

Gardasee und Saalfelden-Leogang über https://leogang.bike-festival.de/enduro/allgemeine-info/ und https://riva.bike-festival.de/enduro/allgemeine-info/ fehlen noch denke ich.


----------



## Twenty-1 (16. Januar 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Gardasee und Saalfelden-Leogang über https://leogang.bike-festival.de/enduro/allgemeine-info/ und https://riva.bike-festival.de/enduro/allgemeine-info/ fehlen noch denke ich.



Ist jetzt mit drin.


----------



## decay (16. Januar 2018)

Und nächstes Update, Rennen sind schon drin, Serie wohl neu: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/ews-launches-new-continental-enduro-series-2018.html


----------



## Twenty-1 (17. Januar 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Und nächstes Update, Rennen sind schon drin, Serie wohl neu: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/ews-launches-new-continental-enduro-series-2018.html



Steht mittlerweile auch auch hier unter https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/01/17/continental-enduro-series/, ist jetzt aber auch im Kalender. Zumindest der Europäische Teil.


----------



## XLS (21. Januar 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Die beste Serie ist endlich draußen:
> 
> http://www.endurotribe.com/2017/12/cannondale-enduro-tour-voici-dates-2018/
> 
> ...


Wer kann was zu dieser Serie sagen? Niveau? Verständigung wenn man wenig Französisch spricht? Nur ein Tag?


----------



## MantaHai (21. Januar 2018)

XLS schrieb:


> Wer kann was zu dieser Serie sagen? Niveau? Verständigung wenn man wenig Französisch spricht? Nur ein Tag?


Niveau ist ziemlich hoch. Ich würde sagen, eine Klasse unter der EWS. Macht aber mega Spaß. Das Rennen ist immer Sonntags und die sprechen ausreichend Englisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (22. Januar 2018)

Ok.. danke für die Info. Im Vergleich zu E1 TRAILTROPHY?  Ich will halt als Hobbyfahrer den Profis nicht im Weg stehen.


----------



## JDEM (22. Januar 2018)

Würde sagen CET - - -TT - - - - - E1


----------



## claire (22. Januar 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Würde sagen CET - - -TT - - - - - E1


Das würde ich auch unterschreiben!


----------



## XLS (22. Januar 2018)

Danke für die Einschätzung.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (5. März 2018)

Die CEE - Central European Enduro Serie gibt's auch wieder: (inkl. Treuchtlingen )







Und die *Maxiavalanche* Massenstart-Rennen: http://www.ucc-sportevent.com/en/maxiavalanche-2/

*#MAXIAVALANCHE Europe Cup*
Maxiavalanche can be defined as a “shorter” Mégavalanche. It’s a Marathon Downhill with Mass Start, taking place on a 1000 / 1500m drop descent in some of the greatest Bike Park in Europe.
Friday and saturday morning are dedicated for free pratice, fallowed by the qualifying run on saturday afternoon to get your position on your starting group of sunday according to your riding level. Two race runs on sunday gives the ranking for the stage.


----------



## Twenty-1 (7. März 2018)

24. - 25. März: All Mountain Challenge #1 Anhée (Belgique)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adieu (20. März 2018)

Enduro du lion in Belfort am 29.4.2018

http://endurodulion.com


----------



## Twenty-1 (20. März 2018)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Enduro du lion in Belfort am 29.4.2018
> 
> http://endurodulion.com



#done


----------



## Sven12345 (22. März 2018)

Ist das hier schon in der Liste?

https://www.technical-enduro-race.de/

16.09.2018 in Thalheim/Erzgebirge


----------



## Twenty-1 (22. März 2018)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Ist das hier schon in der Liste?
> 
> https://www.technical-enduro-race.de/
> 
> 16.09.2018 in Thalheim/Erzgebirge



jetzt schon.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. April 2018)

https://m.facebook.com/events/170363223625689?acontext={"ref":"3","action_history":"null"}&aref=3

Madeast am 23.Juni 2018 in Hermsdorf/Altenberg. Anmeldung ab heute offen.

Leider keine weitere Info, habe selbst kein Facebook


----------



## onkel_c (15. Mai 2018)

https://www.madcross.de/events/madeast.html


----------



## LaiNico (17. Mai 2018)

Sky2Trail wurde leider abgesagt.


----------



## Twenty-1 (28. Mai 2018)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Sky2Trail wurde leider abgesagt.



Danke für den Hinweis. habe ich rausgenommen.


----------



## luftschaukel (2. Oktober 2018)

Weis jemand ab wann die ersten Termine fur 2019 bekannt gegeben werden?


----------



## claire (2. Oktober 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Weis jemand ab wann die ersten Termine fur 2019 bekannt gegeben werden?


Meist erst Dezember/Januar..:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jcp (3. Oktober 2018)

Die Enduro World Series Termine für 2019 sind schon bekannt:

23–24 March 2019 - Round 1 – Rotorua, NZ
30–31 March 2019 - Round 2 – Derby, Tasmania
11–12 May 2019 - Round 3 – Madeira, Portugal
29–30 June 2019 - Round 4 – Canazei, Italy
6–7 July 2019 - Round 5 – Les Orres, France
10–11 August 2019 - Round 6 – Whistler, Canada
24–25 August 2019 - Round 7 – Northstar, California
21–22 September 2019 - Round 8 – Zermatt, Switzerland
29 September 2019 - Trophy of Nations, Finale Ligure, Italy


----------

